# Experience apple store



## jchanal (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je viens ici relater ma mésaventure avec apple.

Je commande mardi dernier 14 aout un imac 27" sur le refurb, j'attends donc la livraison pour vendredi cooool.

Vendredi un gars de chez apple m'appelle pour me dire : heu en fait nous n'avons pas d'imac 27 pouces en stock sur le refurb, enfin pas celui dont j'ai besoin.

En gros il me dit que c'est à moi d'assumer leur erreur, j'hallucine là, je suis à mon compte et, si erreur il y a, je l'assume, comment un multinationale comme apple me prends pour un pigeon ???????


Bref, en gros je peut rien faire.

Apple me gonfle


----------

